# Stabbing pain in chest



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi, 

I have had aching pains in my diagram area from quite early on in pregnancy, which are much worse when im sitting but are relieved when i stand straight or lay flat. I presumed this was normal and nothing to worry about, although i did wonder if i shouldnt have got these till later. But in the past week i have had really sharp stabbing pains just under my breast bone in the middle but slightly to the right side. They are really painful, but are on and off. they dont resolve if i lay down and actaully may get worse. is this ok or should i be worried. im pretty sure this is not heartburn. I have had really bad heartburn from early on in pg and take gavison on a daily basis which i have been told is safe.

Any advise would be great thanks

Luc


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I think you could do with a trip to the GP, with the pain worsening in the last week, you could do with being checked out, especially as it is a sharp pain.

Give them a ring today and see if they can fit you in.

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------

